# Natural Aphrodisiacs



## Evania (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi there. Sorry if its in wrong section but i didn't know where exactly to post. So my problem is that my husband is having some issues in the bed department (he gets hard - hard  and often loses the erection so that's kind of a problem for us at the moment and he is getting frustrated over it... Do you think that any natural aphrodisiacs will work? Btw we are both 27.
Thank in advance


----------



## Evania (Jan 18, 2015)

I guess no one is having my problems  I did find this site Natural Aphrodisiacs and it seems interesting. But id still like some opinions on them, has any one tried them?


----------



## Hadya (Feb 15, 2015)

Try Macca root


----------

